# Full face and second cut attempt



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

here is my attempt at a "dead" person with a slit wrist. on some of the pictures that were taken about an hour after i did the face you can see the make up went "patchy". at least i scared the sh*t outta my mom though.





























__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Great job Grim.  I especially like the choice of dark blood you used and you seem to have the correct idea of a smaller amount of blood creating larger shock value. YAY!

A couple minor suggestions: due to arteries carrying more blood, it would be okay to have a larger area of blood flowing from the wrist cut. Also, the direction of blood flow would depend on how your arm/wrist is laying. MAke sense? 

If you talc your face after putting on your white, it will stop the patchiness or seperation. Sometimes the water based paints will seperate anyway, but this stops most of them.

If you were doing this for a costume, don't forget to make-up any exposed flesh (ie. Hands/arms/etc.)

All in all, looks nice!


----------



## grim reaper (Aug 18, 2005)

thanks sickie will take that into account next time


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Nice job, looks like your getting the hang of it.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

I'm surprised scareshack hasn't popped in yet.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Wow, great job. As well, i like the choice of blood to. Nice.


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

Looks great! nice work


----------

